# Buying from an online chemical supply company



## Laser50216 (Mar 18, 2022)

There are a number of chemical supply companies that sell dnp. How would I know which is the right one to buy? For example one website described their product as being moist with up to 35% h2o. Thanks. Any information that would point me in the right direction of a bulk purchase would be appreciated.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 18, 2022)

Laser50216 said:


> There are a number of chemical supply companies that sell dnp. How would I know which is the right one to buy? For example one website described their product as being moist with up to 35% h2o. Thanks. Any information that would point me in the right direction of a bulk purchase would be appreciated.


No idea. There used to be one called Agro Fortis that was pretty decent.
Why do you want to buy in bulk? Have you ever tried DNP before?  You may try it once and decide you never want to use it again although I suspect you want to cap your own or something. I hear its quite messy.


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 18, 2022)

They are all safe if they are companies that sell chemical supplies for your plants. Try to get a product with 20% humidity if possible, it will take less time to dry.

Obviously, this is not a guarantee of being free of contaminants since it is not intended for human consumption. But it is the risk you take with any source of DNP, and by extension, with any non-pharmaceutical PED.


----------



## In2Deep (Apr 5, 2022)

The majority of the chemical supply companies wont send to a residential address.


----------

